# Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastkarten?



## jigga1986 (12. Januar 2014)

Kann mich einer aufklären. Wollte mir morgen eins von vielen Seen in Umkreis Angucken und nach ner stundigen recherche festgestellt das ich nirgendwo gastkarte kriege  schöne sch....


----------



## Trollwut (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Wer verkauft schon Karten für seinen Garten?

Begrücndungen gibt es viele.
schlechte Erfahrungen mit Nichtmitgliedern gemacht, z.b. hinsichtlich fangbeschränkungen, verhalten am wasser, müll liegen lassen, etc.
Oder aber sie wollen unter sich bleiben, sind nicht auf den Erlös aus dem Kartenverkauf, etc. angewiesen.

Wir habens in unserem Verein so geregelt, dass du am Main immer Karten kriegst, um am See  zu angeln brauchst du mindestens ein Vereinsmitglied als Begleitung


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Na weil sie wahrscheinlich einfach keine (mehr) ausgeben WOLLEN.

Beispielsweise, weil sie keinen Bock auf fremde Gastangler mit potentiell unterirdischem Benehmen (mehr) haben und/oder es sich finanziell leisten können.

Manche Vereine haben auch ein "Wüst-Gewässer" mit Gastkarten (das aber kaum besetzt/gepflegt wird und vor allem zum Generieren von Kohle dient) und dazu ein "Pfleg-Gewässer" (nur für Vereinsmitglieder, wird dann mit der durch (1) generierten Kohle besetzt).


----------



## jigga1986 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Aber ist das nicht unfair Anglern gegenüber die nicht in ein Verein beitreten wollen? Alle Gewässer werden durch Vereine privatisiert und es bleiben gar keine Möglichkeiten zu angeln 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Würdest Du Dich gerne dazu zwingen lassen, beliebige wildfremde Leute mit unmöglichem Benehmen in Deiner Wohnung aufzunehmen, die Dir letztere ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste ausräumen und dann auch noch halb abfackeln? Um dann auf Nimmerwiedersehn nach dem Prinzip "nach mir die Sintflut" zu verschwinden?

Wäre das dann auch unfair, wenn Du da keinen Bock drauf hättest?

Ich kanns SEHR gut nachvollziehen, wenn einige Vereine den Laden für Gastangler dichtmachen.

Auch wenn ich das selbst als freier Angler natürlich äußerst schade finde.


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Also wegen irgendwelche Affen kann ich kein See in NRW beangeln 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Bei in der Gegend uns ist es so, daß es fast gar keine "freien" Gewässer gibt.

Die Pachtpreise sind enorm und wenn es was zu pachten gibt, prügeln sich die Leute darum.

Ohne Verein, kannst Du es also völlig vergessen, an einem halbwegs interessanten Gewässer Angeln zu können.

In meinem Verein kostet die Jahreskarte (für alle Gewässer) 200€ plus 10 Arbeitsstunden bzw. 80€.
Mehr als die Hälfte der Mitglieder sind 0-5 Mal im Jahr am Wasser und entnehmen oft keinen einzigen Fisch...

:mMit ihrem Beitrag machen sie es aber dem Verein überhaupt erst möglich, die Gewässer überhaupt zu pachten.
(Die Kohle für den Besatz kommt vom Fischerfest)
Würden wir Gastkarten ausgeben, wäre der Verein schnell finanziell an Ende.

Und glaub bloß nicht, daß der neue Pächter Gastkaten ausgeben würde...
Wahrscheinlich würden sie privat gepachtet:
Dann hatten statt 250 Leuten vielleicht nur noch zehn eine Angelmöglichkeit.


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Würdest Du Dich gerne dazu zwingen lassen, beliebige wildfremde Leute mit unmöglichem Benehmen in Deiner Wohnung aufzunehmen, die Dir letztere ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste ausräumen und dann auch noch halb abfackeln? Um dann auf Nimmerwiedersehn nach dem Prinzip "nach mir die Sintflut" zu verschwinden?
> 
> Wäre das dann auch unfair, wenn Du da keinen Bock drauf hättest?
> 
> ...



Ich find den Vergleich von meiner Wohnung und einem See was von Natur geschaffen wurde und einer Hand voll Leute gepachtet wird skurril 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

See von Natur geschaffen? Zumindest in meiner Gegend bis auf ein paar Forellenbäche nicht existent. Nur künstliche STauseen bzw. künstlich angelegte/ausgebaggerte Teiche vorhanden.

Und ohne Besatz wären da wohl keinerlei Fische drin. Besatz und Bewirtschaftung kosten Geld. Richtig viel Geld. Und Zeit dazu.

Wer beides investiert, macht zu Recht die Regeln.

So wie Du der Herr in Deiner Wohnung bist und festlegst, was Du da möchtest und was nicht, ist der jeweilige Bewirtschafter der Herr an seinem Gewässer.

Und das ist gut so.

Kannst ja mal selbst ein Gewässer pachten und dann fröhlich Gastkarten ausgeben. 

Mal gespannt, wann Du mit nem riesen Hals die Sperre etablierst. Dauert u. U. nicht unbedingt lange.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Also ich habe nun gerade mal geschaut, wo dein Hemer so liegt, im Sauerland, genau zwischen Biggetalsperre und Möhne, beides in etwa 20-30 Km Entfernung.
Ich verstehe gar nicht worüber du jammerst, kauf dir dort entweder Tageskarten oder Jahreskarte und gut ist!

Jürgen


----------



## teilzeitgott (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Ich find den Vergleich von meiner Wohnung und einem See was von Natur geschaffen wurde und einer Hand voll Leute gepachtet wird skurril
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk



handvoll leute ist gut , einige seen bzw gewässer in von den vereinen gekauft, andere gepachtet, und da liegt es gott sei dank immer noch in der hand der vereine ob sie gastkarten ausgeben wollen oder nicht.
ich persönlich finde es werden viel zu viele gastkarten ausgegeben, viele der gastangler benehmen sich wie sau, halten sich nicht an fangbestimmungen, machen offen feuer und vermüllen die gewässer.
es gibt ja immer die möglichkeit in einen verein zu gehen, dann muss man sich keine gastkarten kaufen und kann immer angeln.


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

@taxi 
Wohne zurzeit in Wuppertal.  Und wollte mir was anderes als Rhein angucken..und dann kamm die Erkenntnis das ich es nicht mal darf  gibs nur baldeneysee  wo es aber nur mit Boot was geht und der leider nur für Vereinsmitglieder erlaubt ist 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



> Wohne zurzeit in Wuppertal.


Guckst du hier:
Bever und Wuppertalsperre

http://www.ig-bever.de/igbever/web.nsf/id/pa_de_angelscheine.html

Nachtrag:


> Da die Nachfrage für Jahres-Fischereierlaubnisscheine an der  Bever-Talsperre wesentlich größer ist als das zur Verfügung stehende  Kontingent, musste eine 'Warteliste' angelegt werden. Die Wartezeit  beträgt, vorsichtig geschätzt, ungefähr drei bis vier Jahre.


Das hier habe ich jetzt erst gelesen; vielleicht muss man schon seine ungeborenen Kinder anmelden, damit diese dort irgendwann angeln dürfen?
Aber Tageskarten wird es dennoch geben, auch für dich!

Jürgen


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> handvoll leute ist gut , einige seen bzw gewässer in von den vereinen gekauft, andere gepachtet, und da liegt es gott sei dank immer noch in der hand der vereine ob sie gastkarten ausgeben wollen oder nicht.
> ich persönlich finde es werden viel zu viele gastkarten ausgegeben, viele der gastangler benehmen sich wie sau, halten sich nicht an fangbestimmungen, machen offen feuer und vermüllen die gewässer.
> es gibt ja immer die möglichkeit in einen verein zu gehen, dann muss man sich keine gastkarten kaufen und kann immer angeln.



Damit wird man ja in ein Verein gezwungen.
 So Verdreckt find ich den Rhein gar nicht obwohl kein vereinsgewässer .


----------



## Sea-Trout (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Hi,

ich kann es auch verstehen und finde es sogar gut so.Nicht alle Gastangler sind schlechte Angler aber habe es selber schon oft erlebt das viele Gastangler sich weniger um Regeln und Gesetze kümmern und auch gerne mal Müll liegen lassen.Aber hier bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein gibt es so viele Seen das es egal ist das man für manche von Vereinen gepachteten Seen keine Karten bekommt.Gibt hier zum Glück Seen wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## Sascha1806 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, das man mal daran denken sollte, dass wir alle das gleiche Hobby teilen. Und man möchte auch mal an anderen Gewässern fischen gehen. Wenn ich hierzu immer gleich in den dazugehörigen Verein eintreten müßte.... Macht keinen Sinn oder?
Es wird leider Gastanglern manchmal durch überteuerte Preise der Gastkarten gezeigt "Wir wollen keine fremden Angler". Zumindest kommt es so rüber. Es gibt auch Leute die kein Vermögen verdienen.
Und die Ausrede, das man keine Gastanglern habe möchte, die nur ihren Müll liegenlassen und sonst noch so schlimme Sachen machen, gibt es eine Lösung: Wiederholungstäter keine Gastkarten mehr verkaufen und ansonsten regelmäßige Kontrollen machen am Gewässer.
Man darf nicht alle Gastanglern über einen Kamm scheren, die meisten wollen nur eins - in Ruhe dem schönsten Hobby der Welt nachgehen - Fischen gehen!


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Good post

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-Trout (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Das Problem wird wohl auch oft sein das die Mehrzahl der Angler aus dem Verein da keine Lust drauf haben.Und ich kann es teilweise verstehen wenn ich ehrlich bin.Klar nicht alle sind so bloss müssen leider wie so oft am Ende alle darunter leiden.Und wer soll sich die Zeit nehmen und da extra Kontrollen machen?Und wie will man das solchen Leute nachweisen?Ich habe es halt selber oft gesehen weil ich öfters angeln bin aber sons kriegt das hier zumindest keiner mit.Aber ich muss zugeben würde es hier nicht massig Seen geben würde ich evt. anders denken.Bin selber in einem Verein aber es gibt hier auch einige wenige Seen wo ich gerne mal fischen würde aber nicht darf weil sie von einem Verein gepachtet sind.Ist hier aber eher die Ausnahme.Die Seen hier sind überwiegend große bis sehr große Naturseen und dort gibt es sowas nicht.Da kriegt jeder Karten.Vom Verein gepachtete Gewässer kenne ich hier kaum welche.Bin froh hier zo wohnen scheint in manchen Gegenden echt schlimm zu sein als Angler.Gerade in Bayern und so da gibt es ja kaum richtige Seen so von dem was ich immer mitbekomme alles nur kleine Vereinstümpel und Weiher und dann die Gesetze dort teilweise.Ich glaub da würde ich das Angeln aufgeben müsste ich in solchen Gewässern fischen unter diesen Umständen Freiheit ist ja was anderes.Ich glaube ihr wohnt einfach nur falsch.Zieht nach Schleswig Holstein oder Mecklenburg Vorpommern haben hier Seen ohne Ende|supergri.Ich denke das wird sich aber nie ändern sondern eher schlimmer werden.Werden ja auch immer mehr Angler.In unseren beiden Vereinsseen kriegt auch jeder Karten.In den einen dürfen Gastangler aber nicht nachts fischen und in dem anderen sind die Karten übertrieben teuer.Aber sehe es leider immer wieder das Gastangler sich nicht benehmen und an Regeln halten ist leider kein Einzelfall sondern leider die Regel.Wirklich fast jedes mal wenn ich Gastangler an dem einen See von und sehe liegt am Tag danach Müll rum.Von Vereinsmitgliedern kenne ich sowas nicht und wenn ist es eher die Ausnahme.Also die Leute versauen es sich leider meistens selber.Und um Ärger zu vermeiden werden dann am Ende garkeine Gastkarten mehr vergeben zum wohle der Vereinsmitglieder.


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Sie machen es einfach, weil sie es wollen, können und dürfen. Punkt und aus die Maus. Wir leben in einem freien Land, wo wenigstens bis jetzt noch das Eigentum (hier Fischereirecht, Pacht...) Eigentum bleiben kann. Die guten Dinge zwangskolektivieren und den Driss dem Einzelnen aufs Auge drücken funzt einfach nicht!

Wenn einer jammert, "ich will ja nur...", dann sage ich ihm, "du brauchst ja bloß...". Wer so herzlich an den Gemeinsinn unter "uns Anglern" appelliert, der kann auch locker den Schritt weitergehen und sich in der Gemeinschaft eines Vereines solidarisieren!


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Bei in der Gegend uns ist es so, daß es fast gar keine "freien" Gewässer gibt.
> 
> Die Pachtpreise sind enorm und wenn es was zu pachten gibt, prügeln sich die Leute darum.
> 
> ...



zum thema die gründe sind sehr zahlreich und verschiedenartig.
es kann sogar sein, daß der verein gar keine verkaufen darf.

antonio


----------



## Alster (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Bis vor 4 Jahren war ich noch im ASV Trave, einem Verein bei Mölln. Ein wirklich klasse Verein, Kosten zu der Zeit um bei 90,00 € pro Jahr. Verschiedene Gewässer um Lübeck/Mölln herum. Der grösste See war der Plöner See, wo der Verein eine Pachtbeteiligung hat. ich meine das der Verein über 10 Gewässer hat, die jedes Mitglied beangeln darf. An jedem Gewässer liegen Vereinsboote die von Mitgliedern, sowie von Gastanglern ohne weitere Kosten benutzt werden durften.
Es wurden Jahre lang Gastkarten ausgegeben.

Dort gibt es einen kleinen See mit dem Namen Anker See, ca. 6 Ha. wo regelmässig Karpfen über 30 Pf. gefangen wurden, bis über 40 Pf. war möglich. Der See hatte sich in den letzten Jahren so rum gesprochen, dass selbst aus Dänemark Karpfenangler kamen um dort zu angeln. Gastkarte hat 10,00 € pro tag gekostet, Inkl. Bootsnutzung. 

Ich selbst bin ausgetreten, weil ich dachte, wenn ich noch mal dort angeln möchte, dann hol ich mir ne Gastkarte. Fahr übers Jahr gesehen günstiger mit. 2 Jahre nach dem ich aus getreten bin, gabs aber keine Gastkarten mehr. An dem beschriebenen Anker See haben sich immer wieder Karpfenangler getroffen, die ein Waldstück so voll gesch... haben und das einfach so liegen lassen haben. Also nicht vergraben, sondern abgelegt und liegen lassen. Klasse Anblick und unheimlich legger. Das schlimmste an der ganzen Sache war, die Toilette wurde in einem Naturschutz-Stück eingerichtet. Also es gab dort Ecken die nicht betreten werden dürfen und genau da mussten die dann die Toilette einrichten.

An einem anderen Gewässer (Behlendorfer See)vom Verein, sind auch immer wieder 2-3 Leute zusammen los gezogen um dort nen Wochenende am Wasser zu verbringen. Es wurden 2 Boote genommen und beladen und ab ging die Post. In einem Boot saßen 1-2 Person mit Gepäck und in dem anderen Boot saß noch einer mit 2-3 Kisten Bier und Restgepäck. Das Boot sah meist aus wie nen Container Schiff, mit dem Bierkisten. Was das Wochenende dann am wasser los war, kann sich wohl jeder selbst aus mahlen.

Nun gibs bestimmt wieder ganz schlaue Leute die Fragen werden, warum hat das denn keiner kontroliert ? Nur wir reden hier von einem Verein und in dem Verein, ist Niemand bereit 365 Tage im Jahr, jedes Gewässer zu überwachen, ob auch wirklich alles so läuft wie es laufen soll.

Wenn ich nun lese warum Vereine keine Gastkarten mehr raus geben, dann kann ich als Antwort nur schreiben das die Angler mal wieder selbst Schuld sind. Es sind immer nur eine Handvoll die den anderen alles kaputt machen, aber die machen Ihre Sache so gut, dass es immer eine Frage der Zeit ist, wann die Verbote ausgesprochen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

War da nicht schon mal was??
;+

Aaaaahja:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=268337
|licht


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Sie machen es einfach, weil sie es wollen, können und dürfen. Punkt und aus die Maus.



Oder weil sie es müssen... An einem meiner Vereinsgewässer dürfen von den Behörden her nur 25 Jahresscheine ausgegeben werden, früher mußten die Inhaber sogar namentlich bei der Behörde gemeldet werden! Grund: Wir angeln in einem Wasserschutzgebiet...
Früher wurden Gastkarten ausgegeben, was aber damit endete das wir fast den See verloren. Ein paar Angler mußten unbedingt über bestellte Felder fahren, große Lagerfeuer entfachen und riesige Zelte am Ufer aufschlagen... Wir hatten damals viel Glück und durften den See nur behalten weil wir auf die strengen Auflagen der Behörden eingingen.



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn einer jammert, "ich will ja nur...", dann sage ich ihm, "du brauchst ja bloß...". Wer so herzlich an den Gemeinsinn unter "uns Anglern" appelliert, der kann auch locker den Schritt weitergehen und sich in der Gemeinschaft eines Vereines solidarisieren!



Andal, dieser Beitrag spricht mir aus dem Herzen... Wenn sich nur die Hälfte aller nichtorganisierter DAFV-Kritiker in Vereinen organisieren würde, sähe die Angel-Welt vllt. ein bischen besser aus...
Ich gehe an zwei Gewässern fischen wo nur Vereinsmitglieder fischen dürfen und kann aus beruflichen Gründen fast kein Hegefischen, Arbeitseinsatz o.ä. mitmachen. Dafür engagiere ich mich halt bei der Jugend oder im Vorstand...

Etwas für die Gemeinschaft getan, etwas von der Gemeinschaft bekommen - so kann und sollte es laufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

ot an:



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Wenn sich nur die Hälfte aller nichtorganisierter DAFV-Kritiker in Vereinen organisieren würde, sähe die Angel-Welt vllt. ein bischen besser aus...


Ich trete nicht in die NPD ein, um weniger Faschos zu haben und nicht in die KPD, um weniger Kommunisten zu haben..

Warum sollte ich in einen Verband eintreten, dessen angelpolitische Grundlinie (Naturschutz vor Angeln) ich schon nicht gutheisse, geschweige denn unterstütze?

Um denen für in meinen Augen falsche Politik noch mehr Geld hinterher zu schmeissen?

nönönönönö.............

Können andere natürlich gerne anders machen, die das anders sehen (Kälber und Metzger und so...)...



PS:
Wenn alle CDUler in die Linke eintreten würden, wär die dann christlicher???
Oder wenn alle SPDler in die FDP eintreten würden, wär die dann sozialer??
Man tritt nirgends ein und hilft nirgends mit, wenn man die Ziele und Grundsätze nicht teilt.!!.

ot aus.....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ich denke das man speziell diese Sache von innen heraus ändern kann. Also versuche ich innerhalb eines Vereins was zu ändern, der Rest kommt irgendwann.

Und wenn man auf der JHV den Antrag macht ein geringes & kontrolierbares Kontigent an Gastkarten auszugeben und man kommt durch damit ist schon wieder was gewonnen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Vereine sind keine uneigennützig agierenden Organisationen. Sie sind zuerst einmal den Mitgliedern verpflichtet.

Stellt sich also die Frage, warum sie überhaupt Gastkarten ausgeben. Einfache Antwort: Um ein zusätzliches Finanzierungs-Instrument für den Verein zu schaffen.

Leider machen viele Vereine negative Erfahrungen mit Gastanglern. Das geht von Müll über Entnahme untermaßiger Fische bis zum Vollscheixxen der Gegend.

Mein Verein gibt darum Gastkarten nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds aus. Das Vereinsmitglied trägt die Verantwortung für korrektes Verhalten des Gastes und wird bei Fehlverhalten mit zur Rechenschaft gezogen. 

Vergesst nicht, dass viele Vereine ihre Gewässer pachten. Die Nachfrage ist groß und manche Verpächter schnell verärgert (und nachtragend). Kein Vorstand hat Lust darauf, wegen solcher Sachen Gewässer zu verlieren.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ich denke die Gründe, warum Vereine KEINE Gastkarten verkaufen wurden hier nun schon genannt.

Rechtlich ist ein Verein ein privatrechtlich organisierter Zusammenschluss von Gleichgesinnten, der sich schlicht und ergreifend aussuchen kann, ob und nach welchen Regeln Gastkarten ausgegeben werden.

Ich vermiete mein Auto auch nicht an Fremde, also warum sollte ein Verein ein Pachtgewässer tageweise "vermieten" müssen???

Klar steht es prinzipiell jedem frei, einem Verein beizutreten, um bestimmte Gewässer beangeln zu können - wer das nicht will, der muss eben zusehen, wo es Tageskartengewässer oder vereinsfreie Karten gibt!

Unter´m Strich denke ich, dass es meistens die Erfahrungswerte mit Gastanglern sind, die Vereine dazu bringen, keine Tageskarten (mehr?!) auszugeben - vielleicht manchmal auch nur Besitzstandsdenken, oder unbegründete Phobien vor "vandalengleichen Horden von Gastanglern"....man weiß es nicht - aber es spielt auch *keine* Rolle - wer pachtet & hegt und pflegt und *zahlt*, der soll und darf auch ruhig per Satzung entscheiden, wer außer Mitgliedern dort zu welchen Regeln noch angeln darf!


Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Siever (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Wohne zurzeit in Wuppertal.  Und wollte mir was anderes als Rhein angucken..und dann kamm die Erkenntnis das ich es nicht mal darf  gibs nur *baldeneysee  wo es aber nur mit Boot was geht* und der leider nur für Vereinsmitglieder erlaubt ist
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk



Wer erzählt denn so einen Blödsinn??? Als Uferangler kannst hast du als Gastkartenbesitzer genug Möglichkeiten! Und nicht nur am See sondern auch an der Ruhr. Das Stück ist lang genug. Nur ist es eben auch ein Gewässerstück, an dem man nicht einfach mal eben seine Fische fängt. Und wenn du aus Wuppertal kommst, versuch es doch mal an der Wuppertalsperre... . Oder wenn du weite Fahrten nicht scheust, fahre nach Münster! Gibt schöne Gastanglergewässer dort!!


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ich war im Sommer baldebeysee. Hälfte des Sees ist ja ein Naturschutzgebiet kann mal also nicht hinsetzen. Hab auf grund geangelt undbkeinen einzigen biss gehabt.naja 

Btt
Ich Fass es dann zusammen...ich Krieg keine Karten weil irgendwelche asis in den Wald sche...isen  und die Vereine es dürfen weil wir in einem freien Land leben 

@boss 
Hab nach Vereinene forum durchsucht und nicht nach gastkarten  

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ist mir schon klar, was du willst. Für den ganz schmalen Taler überall angeln dürfen, wo es nach deinem Geschmack ist und die doofen Vereine richten dir das schon so her, dass es dir schmeckt. Da wird dir halt der Schnabel ganz schön sauber bleiben. No input, no ouput. Aber das versteht deine reine Seele ja nicht, weil du den ganzen lieben Tag lang nur der gütige Samariter bist und nur gibst und nie nimmt, oder nicht!?


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Nicht ganz. Ich würd gern umsonst angeln, leider wohne ich zu weit weg von Holland 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lommel (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Allgemein kann man sagen, das in NRW ohne Vereinsanbindung, nicht viel geht.
Übrig bleiben da der Rhein, der Fischpass in Holland oder die grossen Seen im Sauerland.

@Jigga, ich kenne den Baldeneysee selber nicht. Das du am ersten Tag, in einen dir unbekannten Gewässer abschneiderst, halte ich aber für normal. Das ist mir selbst am Ebro schon passiert.


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ja und ja 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## pxnhxxd (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Ich würd gern umsonst angeln, leider wohne ich zu weit weg von Holland
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk



Holland umsonst?????
Und wo wir schon bei den vorzügen von den Niederlanden sprechen.
Viele sagen Deutschland ist eine Angelland voller Regeln u. Einschränkungen.
Dann schau dir mal das Regelwerk zb in den Ostholländischen Gebiet an .
Fang mal einen  Hecht der nicht zurückgesetzt werden kann weil er zb verletzt ist.
Den kannst dann ganz genüßlich verbuddeln.
Nachtangeln ist auch in vielen Gewässern verboten.


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ich weiß das da man fast Überfall für 40€ oder so angeln kann   war ich noch nie weil zu weit weg

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ja und? Vorhin hast du von umsonst geschrieben - und das ist auch in NL nicht drinnen.


Deine Fragen zum Verein und Gastkarten hast du ja beantwortet bekommen. Ich sehe es sportlich und die anderen auch. Die Gewässer gehören nicht mir - ich KANN aber ein Stück davon haben, wenn ich in den entsprechenden Verein eintrete.


----------



## pxnhxxd (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ein kleines Beispiel.
Ich bin zur Zeit auch Vereinslos.

Wenn ich Spinnfischen will muss ich schon zum Rhein.
55km hin und 55km zurück.
Das sagen wir mal  15mal im jahr a' 10Euro Sprit plus 34 € Rheinschein macht Zusammen 184€ .

Für 70 € könnte ich in einem ortsansässigen Verein beitreten und einen 35ha See befischen.

Vereinszugehörigkeit tut nicht weh.
Und wenn du einmal in einem Verein drin bist, glaube mir, dann bist du froh wenn nicht jeder Sportfreund eine Tageskarte für deinen Vereinssee bekommt.

Und ich kann nicht sagen, oh ich hab jetzt Lust eine Stunde zu angeln.
Da bin ich mehr am fahren als wie ich am Wasser stehe.
Dehalb habe ich mich beworben um in diesem Verein zu kommen.

Aber leider gibts ne Warteliste


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Jo seh ich ein  aber hier gibt es auch nix gutes in der Nähe. Wupper z
B ist sehr teuer. Wuppertalsperre soll nicht so einfach zu beangeln sein. Hab jetzt ein See gefunden 40€/Jahr da wird jetzt probegeangelt

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## pxnhxxd (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Jo seh ich ein  aber hier gibt es auch nix gutes in der Nähe. Wupper z
> B ist sehr teuer. Wuppertalsperre soll nicht so einfach zu beangeln sein. Hab jetzt ein See gefunden 40€/Jahr da wird jetzt probegeangelt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk



Dieser 35ha See ist auch nicht das anglerische Schlaraffenland. 
Im Sommer verkrautet bis teilweise unter der Oberfläsche. Ärgern über Wildbader .
Aber wo findet man schon das perfekte Gewässer.

Ich stell den Fangerfolg hinten an.
Aber einfach mal auf die Schnelle eine Stunde angeln ohne gross zu fahren und um die Seele baumeln zu lassen.....

Unbezahlbar


----------



## NedRise (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Wenn man z.B. zwei Vereinen hier in der Gegend beitritt, und etwas abwägt, hat man zimliech viel Gewässertypen abgedeckt.(Weiher, Seen, grosse Flüsse, kleine Flüsse) Das kostet natürilch etwas.

Auch ich würde gerne in einer aus anglerischer Sicht interessanteren Gegend wohnen wie zB. MV. Dort hat man Gewässerfläche die reicht für ein Leben und das für einen schmalen Taler.

So arrangiere ich mich mit der Situation, und jeder muss schauen was es Ihm Wert ist ,und was er für sein Hobby ausgeben möchte.

Es gibt aber einige Tageskarten Gewässer finde ich, zumindest hier.

Gruss 

Michael


----------



## Lommel (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Jo seh ich ein  aber hier gibt es auch nix gutes in der Nähe. Wupper z
> B ist sehr teuer. Wuppertalsperre soll nicht so einfach zu beangeln sein. Hab jetzt ein See gefunden 40€/Jahr da wird jetzt probegeangelt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


 
Vor dem Probeangeln, aber bitte eine Gastkarte Kaufen :g

@ NedRise wenn das Wetter so bleibt, könnten wir früher losziehen. Am Sonntag wurde schon gefangen.


----------



## NedRise (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

@lommel

kommendes WE könnte ich nur von So auf Mo, wenn es bei Dir machbar ist gerne.

Lass das per PN oder Tel. klären.

Sorry für das OfftopicQAll


----------



## pxnhxxd (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Und an schwer zu befischenden Gewässern liegt doch gerade der Reiz.
Ist mir lieber als ein Gewässer wo man nach zwei Stunden sein Fanglimit schon erreicht hat.


----------



## vermesser (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Nanana, auch im anglerischen Schlaraffenland Brandenburg und MV ist nicht alles Gold...wir haben hier auch auf jedem See ne extra Karte, dazu enge Einschränkungen...und wenig und nicht das dollste im Verein.

Gastkarten gibts...PRO See ab 80 Euro aufwärts.

DAV (also Verein) hat zwar einiges, aber wenig und nix dolles rund um Neuruppin.

Also man hat das Problem überall.

Zurück zum Thema: Warum sollte ein Verein Gastkarten ausgeben? Drüben im Westen ist eine Struktur gewachsen, so wie ich das sehe, wo die Vereine Gewässer als "ihre" betrachten...also ist der Vergleich mit ner Wohnung schon ok.

Und da würde ich auch nicht jeden Hottentotten, den ich nicht kenn, haben wollen. Klar.

Von daher...dann müssten alle Vereine solidarisch sein und dann hätten alle was von...aber das wird wohl nix.


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

@pin
Sowas gibt es?

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## pxnhxxd (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> @pin
> Sowas gibt es?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk



Was erreichen des Fanglimits?
Ja.


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

 nice

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ich versteh nicht auf was du grad hinaus willst jigga.... Ggf ist ein Forellenpuff eher was für dich 


Kann jeder angeln und auch jeder wird was fangen (wenn genug Forellen drinnen sind).


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ich wollte die Gründe wissen warumnich gestern keinen See im Umkreis von 40 km gefunden hab wo ich heute etwas feedern könnte, da keine Gastgarten im Angebot. Fasst alle Seen werden von SAV gepachtet und geben keine Karten raus 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Siever (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Jo seh ich ein  aber hier gibt es auch nix gutes in der Nähe. Wupper z
> B ist sehr teuer. Wuppertalsperre soll nicht so einfach zu beangeln sein. Hab jetzt ein See gefunden 40€/Jahr da wird jetzt probegeangelt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk



Also so langsam glaube ich, dass der ein oder andere kommerzielle Forellenteich das richtige für dich ist... . Viel Fisch, kleine Gewässer und Gastangelkarten... . Um kostenlos zu angeln bleibt dir wohl nur noch das schwarzangeln...#d


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



> Ich wollte die Gründe wissen warumnich gestern keinen See im Umkreis von 40 km gefunden hab wo ich heute etwas Feedern könnte


Googel hilft weiter, ich habe jedenfalls nur zwei Minuten gebraucht, um diese Möglichkeit zu finden!

Dazu habe ich dir doch in der Nacht eine Antwort gegeben, auf die du überhaupt nicht eingegangen bist, aber weiter meckern, scheint mehr Freude zu machen!
 Dort könntest du heute mit deiner Feeder sitzen, ist auch quasi vor deiner Haustüre (Wuppertal).



> Guckst du hier:
> Bever und Wuppertalsperre
> 
> http://www.ig-bever.de/igbever/web.n...elscheine.html


P.S.: das für ein Salmonidengewässer, wie die Wupper, etwas mehr für ne Tageskarte zu löhnen ist, sollte auch klar sein!
Was meinst du wieviel da noch zu fangen ist, wenn es die Erlaubnis fürn Zehner geben würde?

Jürgen


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Thread kann zu  hab die antwort

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Thread kann zu  hab die antwort
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk




und wenn du mal ein minütchen zeit hast, dann wärs nett, bei deinem Tapatalk das geschwätzig nervende "_Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk_" abzuschalten. nervt besonders bei reihenweise 4wort-posts. danke #h


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



> bei deinem Tapatalk das geschwätzig nervende "_Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk_" abzuschalten. nervt besonders bei reihenweise 4wort-posts. danke #h



Dem möchte ich mich ausdrücklich anschließen, gilt auch für die anderen "Tapatalker"!

Jürgen


----------



## Shortay (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

So sieht jeder welch tolles handy man hat *lach*

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ich flashe oft mein Handy und da wird tapatalk immer neu installiert und da ist das immer an.


----------



## olaft64 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Wenn Du es wieder aktivieren kannst, kannst Du diese Signatur ja vielleicht auch abschalten?! 

 Nur so als Anregung/ ggf. Herausforderung #h
 Olaf


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Was habe ich vor kurzen im Angelladen gehört: für meine Gastkarte will ich auch mehr fangen als ich bezahlt habe,die brauche ja nicht täglich Forellen besetzen so 20x im Jahr reicht. Wenn das Geld nicht reicht können die ja die Mitgliederbeiträge im Verein erhöhen.


Da das die Runde gemacht hat,gibts bald gar keine Gastkarten mehr-bedankt euch bei den Renditeanglern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ich kanns nicht verstehen warum Vereine keine Gastkarten verkaufen...

Klar manche Gastangler benehmen sich total daneben...sehe ich auch gelegentlich aber ich denke mal Mitglieder sind auch nicht besser.

Man darf auch nicht vergessen das Gastkarten eine gute Einnahmequelle sind...vermutlich verdienen die Vereine dabei mehr als an Mitgliedern und...wie kann ich mich als Angler entscheiden in ein Verein einzutreten? Geht ja nur wenn man zumindest einen kleinen Einblick in die Gewässer bekommt.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Kommt hier zu uns ins schöne Havelland, Urlaub machen. Und das beste ist seit diesem jahr könnt ihr bis auf ein Gewässer, welches immer im Wechsel für ein jahr gesperrt wird auch überall auf Raubfische angeln. Das war im letzten Jahr noch total verboten, da gab es nur einige wenige Strecken, wo alle rauf mussten die den fischern nicht in den Ar... kriechen wollten, für eine Sondergenehmigung.


----------



## Stefff (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Thread kann zu  hab die antwort
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk



Freut mich, ferut mich wirklich für dich!#6

Hatte eben, als ich das Thema entdeckte ein, Déjà-vu |kopfkrat

Andal bringt´s mit seinen zwei Beiträgen mal wieder kurz aber exakt auf den Punkt!
Danke dafür

Meine Meinung dazu steht in einem anderen Thread!
War schon fast geneigt mich hier zu mehr hinreissen zu lassen! Ne ne, lieber nich!!

Grüße!


----------



## pxnhxxd (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht verstehen warum Vereine keine Gastkarten verkaufen...



Damit du Mitglied wirst.

Und in der Vereinskneipe am besten noch Freibier.

Leute,
der Verein hat gepachtet, der Verein stellt die Regeln auf. Wenn ich zig Tausend für ein Gewässer an Pacht bezahlen muss, dieses Bewirtschaften muss überlege ich mir das ganz genau, wen ich in meiner Pfütze angeln lasse.

Und die Mitglieder müssen bei ihren Arbeitspflichtstunden dann noch den Dreck von so manchen Gastanglern beseitigen. 

Gibst du Gastkarten raus musst du auch dem entsprechend besetzten, damit auch alle schön was zu fangen haben.Machst du das nicht, fangen die Mitglieder an zu mosern das die Gastangler ja alles abknüppeln.
Hast jetzt nur Mitglieder und keine Gastangler wird auch mehr auf Selective Entnahme geachtet, sodas der Verein weniger Besetzen muss , aber doch mehr Geld in der Kasse hat als im Vergleich zu Gastkarten und mehr Besatz.


----------



## pxnhxxd (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Klar manche Gastangler benehmen sich total daneben...sehe ich auch gelegentlich aber ich denke mal Mitglieder sind auch nicht besser.



Die Mitglieder müssen ihren Dreck wenn sie denn welchen verursachen bei den Arbeitsstunden selbst wegräumen.


----------



## Kaka (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht verstehen warum Vereine keine Gastkarten verkaufen...
> 
> Klar manche Gastangler benehmen sich total daneben...sehe ich auch gelegentlich aber ich denke mal Mitglieder sind auch nicht besser.
> 
> Man darf auch nicht vergessen das Gastkarten eine gute Einnahmequelle sind...vermutlich verdienen die Vereine dabei mehr als an Mitgliedern und...wie kann ich mich als Angler entscheiden in ein Verein einzutreten? Geht ja nur wenn man zumindest einen kleinen Einblick in die Gewässer bekommt.



Genauso sehe ich das auch. Ich habe letztes Jahr angefangen. Wieso sollte ich da sofort in einen Verein eintreten, ohne zu wissen ob mir die Gewässer zusagen?! Man will am Anfang doch erstmal verschiedene Gewässer probieren. 

Bei mir gibts das Problem aber zum Glück nicht. Für die meisten Gewässer gibt es Gastkarten. Für manche Gewässer sind die halt Mitte des Jahres ausverkauft, aber man hat die Chance auch als Gast so gut wie überall zu angeln. 

Des Weiteren engagiere ich mich schon in genug Vereinen. Denke dass ich so schnell in keinen Angelverein eintreten werde. Lohnt sich finanziell ja sowieso nur wenn man wirklich oft geht. Ich bezahle lieber etwas teurere Tageskarten, hab dafür aber einen ziemlich großen Pool an verschiedensten Gewässern. Vor allem in der "Probierphase" am Anfang der Angelkarriere. 

Und nein, ich hinterlasse keinen Müll, ich nehme sogar öfter mal fremden Müll mit!


----------



## Joachim_P_R (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

So ist es @ ernie1973,
mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joachim


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



> und...wie kann ich mich als Angler entscheiden in ein Verein  einzutreten? Geht ja nur wenn man zumindest einen kleinen Einblick in  die Gewässer bekommt.


Das geht potentiell schon, sofern die da keine superstieren Vollassis sind. 

Bei echtem (!!!) Interesse an dem jeweiligen Verein wie ein normaler Mensch höflich nachfragen, ob das in Begleitung eines Mitglieds mal ausprobiert werden darf. 

Eben vor dem Hintergrund des möglichen Eintritts - NICHT, um mal kurz ne einmalige Angelsession abzugreifen, wohlgemerkt.

Falls man sich dann schon mal gegenseitig "riechen" kann und beide Parteien den Eindruck haben, prima miteinander klarkommen zu können (für einen potentiellen Eintritt ja auch nicht ganz uninteressant), sollte sich da doch was arrangieren lassen.

So kauft sozusagen auch der Verein nicht die Katze im Sack (in Form eines neuen, völlig unbekannten Mitglieds).

Dann geht man mit dem Betreffenden mal nett gemütlich angeln und lädt ihn z. B. hernach als Dankeschön auf n anständiges Schnitzel ein.

Bei gegenseitiger Sympathie sollte des weniger ein Problem sein.

Hängt IMO sehr viel davon ab, wie man im Vorfeld rüberkommt - dann gehen evtl. Sachen, die sonst nicht gehen. Auch, wenns offiziell keine Gastkarten gibt.

Wer jedoch von vorn herein signalisiert "ich will, am besten sofort und uneingeschränkt, und wenn das für mein Geld nicht nach kurzer Zeit so ist, wie ich es mir vorstelle...", wird da wohl weniger Erfolg haben.

Will sagen: Gastkarten sind natürlich eine super Testmöglichkeit - aber u. U. nicht die allereinzige. Keine Garantie, aber eine Chance.

Auch da macht der Ton massiv die Musik. Man muss einfach mit den Leuten reden. 

Und die ganze Sache bei Erfolg möglichst nicht mit detaillierten Vereins- und Gewässerangaben im Internet breittreten, sondern sich still seines Glückes freuen. 

Eben, wenn/weil es keine offiziellen Gastkarten gibt. 100000 "Nachahmungstäter" (mit evtl. ganz anderen Motiven) pro Woche braucht kein Mensch. Da würden sich der Verein bzw. der "Mitnehmer" dann auch zu Recht übel verraten fühlen.

In solchen Fällen darum oberstes Gebot: Klappe halten. Dann hat man einfach einen neuen prima Verein und ein paar neue Angelkumpels gefunden - wie, ist doch vollkommen egal.

Denn das sind dann Einzelfall-Entscheidungen - für die man aber durchaus was tun muss. Zumindest schon mal in Form von normalem, höflichem und menschlichem Benehmen.

Wer signalisiert, nur zu wollen/fordern, sollte kein grenzenloses Geben erwarten.

Andersrum natürlich genauso: Wenn man den Eindruck hat, nur zu sollen und zu müssen, aber dafür quasi null zu dürfen, ist man ebenso falsch (wie es größtenteils zu unglaublichen Preisen in meiner Gegend der Fall ist - drum bin ich selbst auch vereinslos, unter völlig gehirnverknöcherten Steinzeit-Uhus fühle ich mich nicht wohl).

Lässt sich aber über persönliche Kontaktaufnahme IMO ganz gut ausloten, woran man da potentiell ist.

Soll ja idealerweise ne Win-Win-Situation für Angler UND Verein ergeben.


----------



## Surf (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Bei uns im Verein kommt man auch nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds ans Gewässer  ( 22ha umzeunt und abgeschlossen- ein Traum ). 

Diese Herangehensweise finde ich allgemein nicht schlecht,  da man so wirklich nachvollziehen kann, wer sich wo wie ein Schwein benommen hat!
Man kann halt nicht sagen wir machen unser Gewässer öffentlich und suchen uns dann trotzdem die Leute aus. 

Was ich aber schade finde ( gerade weil viele Vereine Mitglieder werben wollen) ist, dass das Angebot mit einem Vereinsmitglied  zu angeln, selten bis gar nicht offensiv angeboten wird!


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ubrigens das ich mich für eine Jahreskarte schrifzlich bewerben muss ( ich mein Ruhr war das) find ich auch amüsant


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



> Was ich aber schade finde ( gerade weil viele Vereine Mitglieder werben wollen) ist, dass das Angebot mit einem Vereinsmitglied  zu angeln, selten bis gar nicht offensiv angeboten wird!


Die wollen sich halt nicht jeden auf den Bauch binden und von einer "Testwelle" überflutet werden. Verständlich. Mitglieder um jeden Preis muss auch nicht sein. Ein gescheiter Verein nimmt nicht jeden einfach mal unbesehen auf - die Leute sollten schon zusammenpassen. Wer will sich schon ne Laus in den Pelz setzen.

Wie gesagt - selber die Initiative ergreifen und freundlich nachfragen. Persönlich hingehen, sich vorstellen, schildern was und wie man denn so vor hat bzw. hätte (und sich dann am Wasser selbstverständlich an Vereinbartes auch halten und nicht etwa "das zweite Gesicht" inkl. Action-Cam rausholen).

Das zeigt auch, dass man potentiell echtes Interesse hat. Ist ne ganz andere Ausgangsbasis als "ich komme, will und glotz mal irgendwie halb anonym drüber".


----------



## Floma (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Klar manche Gastangler benehmen sich total daneben...sehe ich auch gelegentlich aber ich denke mal Mitglieder sind auch nicht besser.


Dann such dir mal ein Gastkarten-See in Region mit hoher Bevölkerungsdichte und suche nach dem Gewässer in Google. Der Tenor an Erfahrungsberichten ist eindeutig ... die Grillen ... die Saufen ... die schlagen alles ab ... die sind laut ... da geh ich nicht mehr hin.

Gesendet vom Wählscheibentelefon meiner Oma


----------



## Surf (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



> *und nicht etwa "das zweite Gesicht" inkl. Action-Cam rausholen).



Hahaha schön gesagt, stimmt


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Ubrigens das ich mich für eine Jahreskarte schrifzlich bewerben muss ( ich mein Ruhr war das) find ich auch amüsant



Wo genau liegt da jetzt das Problem |kopfkrat

Oder möchtest DU,am besten per Headhunter,von Vereinen umworben werden?|uhoh:


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Ubrigens das ich mich für eine Jahreskarte schrifzlich bewerben muss ( ich mein Ruhr war das) find ich auch amüsant



Ja wirklich, ein starkes Stück. Am Ende könnte es ja der Verein gleich erkennen, wie akribisch du agierst! :m


----------



## 0din (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Hallo,
Wo willst du denn Angeln? Die Vereine hier geben eigentlich Tageskarten für Gastanger aus. Es gibt doch etliche Gewässer hier im Umkreis.Wenn du mir sagst auf was du angeln willst kann ich dir vielleicht einen Tip geben?
gruß Kai


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



> *und nicht etwa "das zweite Gesicht" inkl. Action-Cam rausholen).                                 Hahaha schön gesagt, stimmt


Es gibt durchaus Vereine, die ihre Gewässer und sich selbst nicht in Poser-Handlander-Pseudofischschoner-YT-Lilatacklemanier zusammen mit schlecht abgemischter Dröhnmusik und peinlichen Cool-Sprüchen im gesamten Internet repräsentiert sehen wollen. Alternativ alles abspannend und wiesenverwüstend etc.

Mit anderen Worten: Die stehen nullstens auf egobefriedigende Angeber, die den ganzen Laden in Verruf bringen, andere Leute durch ihr ausuferndes Tun stressen (bzw. anderen Leuten mangels Rücksichtnahme gar keinen Raum mehr für deren eigenes Tun lassen) und sich nur für sich selbst, aber ansonsten wirklich weder für Fisch, Natur oder Verein interessieren. Und womöglich ein Gewässer auf diese Weise "bewerben" (woraufhin noch mehr Freaks dieser Art einlaufen).

Wer sich da auf diese Weise "benimmt" und/oder z. B. selbst nach bekannt gewordenen Mehrfach-Abrissen aus Minisuspender-Laufgründen immer noch kein hechtsicheres Vorfachmaterial verwendet, kann ziemlich schnell wieder gehen.

Und per Gastkarten-Option plus Internet-Verbreitung sollen solche (auch noch völlig unbekannte) Leute gleich zweimal nicht massenhaft angelockt werden. Da wärs dann vorbei mit chilligem Angeln - kein vernünftiger Mensch will sich permanent mit hypophysenamputierten Top-Tackle-Heuschreckenschwärmen jeglicher Couleur herumärgern und das auch noch auf Video haben.

Insofern wird da erst mal geguckt, wer da ans Wasser gelassen wird. Hat nix mit stockkonservativer Ablehnung moderner Angelmethoden zu tun, sondern einfach mit dem Aussieben von charakterlich defizitären Vollegoisten. Wer sich da normal benimmt, kann auch ganz in Ruhe modern angeln.

Und ich kann nicht gerade sagen, dass ich eine solche Politik unbedingt schlecht finde |supergri


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



Surf schrieb:


> ...da man so wirklich nachvollziehen kann, wer sich wo wie ein Schwein benommen hat!...



ja, ungutes verhalten
ja, waidgerechtes verhalten
ja, ruhe und ordnung
ja ja ja.

alles gute argumente - und da wir gerade bei schweinen sind - 
der für mich zutreffendste grund hat auch was mit denen zu tun - mit trogverhalten nämlich.


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wo genau liegt da jetzt das Problem |kopfkrat
> 
> Oder möchtest DU,am besten per Headhunter,von Vereinen umworben werden?|uhoh:



Ich find es total übertrieben. Hab mein schein gemacht kenn die Gesetze. Was soll die Bewerbung? Soll ich noch n Lebenslauf schicken? Polizei Führungszeugnis ?


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Die wollen einfach wissen, wie Du so persönlich tickst und drauf bist = ob Du zu dem Laden passt. 

Offenbar auch ein Verein, der keine unbesehenen Katzen im Sack kaufen will.


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Ich find es total übertrieben. Hab mein schein gemacht kenn die Gesetze. Was soll die Bewerbung? Soll ich noch n Lebenslauf schicken? Polizei Führungszeugnis ?



ist ein verein. nimmt nicht jeden. ist sein schlechtes recht. ist aber sein recht. musst du ja nicht. müssen die aber auch nicht.
nebenbei, mich stört auch so vieles, z.b., dass bananen krumm sind. gerade wären die viel besser zu stapeln...


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Aber ich suche keine 100 neue Freunde ich will nur in ruhe angeln


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> ...ich will nur...



Tja und die wollen auch nur und sie sind die, welche die Regeln aufstellen. Du hast die Wahl.


----------



## jigga1986 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Jop. hatte ich Fischereirecht studiert


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Um die "Bewerbung" mal ins rechte Licht zu rücken,ich denke du meinst dies hier, aus dem Link den ich dir auf die zweite Seite des Threads gesetzt habe:



> Wenn Sie sich in diese 'Warteliste' eintragen lassen möchten, bitten wir um *Ihre schriftliche Mitteilung*.
> Das Angeln mit Tages-Fischereierlaubnisscheinen an der Bever-Talsperre ist nur vom Ufer aus gestattet.


http://www.ig-bever.de/igbever/web.nsf/id/pa_de_angelscheine.html

Da geht es erstens nicht um die Rur, sondern um die Bever und zweitens, ist eine schriftliche Mitteilung lange noch keine Bewerbung!
Das wird immer peinlicher hier!

Jürgen


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da geht es erstens nicht um die Rur, sondern um die Bever und zweitens, ist eine schriftliche Mitteilung lange noch keine Bewerbung!
> Das wird immer peinlicher hier!
> 
> Jürgen



aber der hat doch Studiert


----------



## Stefff (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Schade,
doch ein Déjà-vu.

Und ich dachte schon es sei wirklich geholfen!!

Und wer ist Schuld?

Immer die bösen Vereine mit ihrer unverständlichen und mittelalterlichen Kartenpolitik!
Haben Gewässer UND Geld im Überfluß!
Gemeinnützig?  Einfach NUR Gemein! ODER??

Z z z!!


Meinen darf man, nur nicht meinem man darf!
Und als Gast darf man mal und mal eben nicht!!   

#h


----------



## Fr33 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Was ist denn an dem ganzen Vereinstrog und der Kartenausgabe falsch zu verstehen? Wenn sich Jigga mal 5min Zeit nimmt und sich mal in die Position eines Vereinsanglers oder gar des eines Vorstandsmitglieds versetzt - sollte er die Gründe die hier genannt worden sind einsehen.

 Wir nehmen auch so gut wie keine Leute mehr im Verein auf und wenn müssen die ähnlich ticken. Nur wie jmd Geld und den blauen Schein hat - muss der zwangsläufig passen.

 Was hatten wir schon Ärger (damals war ich im Vorstand) mit ein paar Kollegen, die meinten ein ASV ist ne All-you-can eat Fischtheke (und ja wir haben angehobene Schonmaße, erweiterte Schonzeiten und Fanglimits). Dann hatten wir Kollegen, die man nie bei den Arbeitseinsätzen gesehen hast - aber regelmäßig am Wasser. Auf Nachfrage hatten die immer irgendwelche Zipperlein usw.

 Bei uns war es üblich dass Vereinsmitglieder das ASV Gelände inkl. Hütte und Strom für Lau für Feiern bekamen. Irgendwann feierten Fremde häufiger bei uns - da die "Freunde" für diese das Gelände bereitstellten. So Beispiele will man vermeiden....

 Kommen wir zu den Gastkarten - da haben wir auch unsere Spezis gehabt, sodass wir keine mehr Ausgeben....

 Freundlicher Kollege mit Migrationshintergrund (netter Kerl) hatte nen Gastkarte bekommen. Gewässerwart war am folgenden WE zufällig am Weiher.... tja... da war die ganze Familie vom Kollegen + Onkel usw und fast alle hatten irgendwie ne Angel oder sowas in der Art in der Hand. Da guckste auch nicht schlecht. Könnte ganze Seiten mit sowas füllen...

 Sind zwar alles extreme Beispiele, aber der ein oder andere wird das wieder erkennen!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Aber ich suche keine 100 neue Freunde ich will nur in ruhe angeln


Genau so denken die allermeisten Angler!

Und sind u.U. genau deshalb in einem Verein:
Irgendwann kennt man sich und weiß mit wem man gut oder weniger gut auskommt.
Wenn ich manche Autos am Wasser sehe dreh ich um und fahr an ein anderes Gewässer, bei anderen fahr ich sogar hin, wenn ich gar nicht Angeln möchte...

Und, obwohl ich mit ü90% der aktiven Mitglieder hervorragend auskomme, gibt es für mich nicht´s schöneres, wenn sonst niemand da ist...

Meine Flußstrecke gehört mir und ein paar anderen Individualisten quasi alleine:
Sie ist nämlich nicht leicht zu befischen:
Unsere Neulinge sind erst begeistert, geben aber meistens nach der ersten Saison auf...

Das letzte was ich sehen will ist irgend ein Gastangler, der nur mal schnell dort fischen will!
Mir reicht es, daß ich in den 2-4 Wochen, die es dauert, bis die Satzforellen rausgefangen sind, dort nicht hingehen kann, weil´s so zugeht...

Zu meinem Verein bin ich eigentlich nur deswegen gegeangen, weil es bei uns keine freien Gewässer gibt.
Jede Vereinsmeierei war und ist mir zuwider!

Inzwischen sehe ich vieles anders:
Unser Verein kann sich die Gewässer nur leisten, weil viele Beträge bezahlen, obwohl sie fast nie angeln.
Der Zustand kann nur gehalten werden, weil diejenigen, die ihre Arbeitsstunden ableisten, meistens viel mehr arbeiten, als sie müssten!

Das Fischerfest, mit dem wir den Besatz finanzieren, funktioniert nur, weil ca. die Hälfte der Helfer zwei Tage arbeitet, obwoh sie ihre Stunden mit einem Tag abgegolten hätten!

Bei den Arbeitsdiensten sieht man auch immer die gleichen Gesichter.
Wir haben einige, die statt 10, mehr als 50 Arbeitstunden ableisten.

Wer in unseren Gewässern einfach nur fischen will, der hat die Möglichkeit:
Er drückt halt 80€ mehr ab!
Dann kann er an ca. 20 verschiedenen Gewässern mit gutem Bestand jeden Tag zu fischen gehen und muss auch mit niemandem reden...

Auf diejenigen, denen es das nicht wert ist kann ich gut verzichten!

Und, auch wenn wir keine Gastkarten ausgeben:
Ich hab die Möglichkeit ab und zu einen Gast mitangeln zu lassen.
Aber dieses Gastrecht muß man sich halt auch verdienen...


----------



## Stefff (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

|good:
Die beiden Postings kann man so auf jeden Fall stehen lassen!

So funktioniert und verhält sich das in vielen Vereinen!!

Thanks


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ich fische an einem Gewässer das von drei Vereinen gepachtet ist, für das ohne Beschränkung Karten ausgegeben werden und es werden immer mehr Mitglieder aufgenommen ohne das diese vorher bekannt sind. 
Einzigste ""Hürde": man muß vorher einmal einen Jahresschein gehabt haben.

In allen drei Vereinen sind ~350-400 Mitglieder und das auf ca. 4km Wasser, der Gastangler Schein kostet 80€/Jahr, die Mitgliedscheine kosten etwas über 15€/Jahr ohne Boot, mit Boot knapp 30/Jahr€.
In meinem Verein gibt es keine Pflichtveranstalltung & keine Arbeitsstunden - aber auch kaum Jugendliche, eine feste Jugendgruppe ist nicht vorhanden.

Von diesen vielen Mitgliedern haben einige einen Wohnwagen, sind im Verein weil sie deswegen vom Boot aus fischen dürfen und den Vereinseigenend Stellplatz billiger bekommen. Und sind nur im Urlaub bzw. an den Wochenenden da.

Wenn ich jetzt auf dem Vereinsgelände (das ist auch Campinggelände) fischen will kann es passieren das mich ein Stellplatzbesitzer anmacht weil er der Meinung ist das Ufer gehört ihm... Dabei hat er nur die Parzelle gepachtet, nicht das Ufer.

Trotz mehrfachem Hinweis das die Ufer nicht verändert werden dürfen, werden immer wieder die Ufer so umgebaut das man besser ins Boot kommt. Stege sind lt. Anweisung vom WSA verboten, die Boote im Wasser liegen zu lassen ebenfalls.

Auch schon passiert: Die Wallermontagen oder Grundruten stehen am Ufer (auch mal eine mehr), die ganze Meute sitzt 30m weiter Vodkaselig im Wohnwagen... Das da ein Fisch an der Angel hängt bekommt keiner mehr mit.

Oder die Ruten stehen auf der Parzelle und die Wallermontage ist quer über den Uferweg gespannt. Spricht man sie drauf an werden die noch patzig, der Weg wäre dem Verein, da hätte keiner was zu suchen. Das aber die Leine keine 1,50m über den Weg gepannt ist und das da Kinder mit dem Rad unterwegs sind...

Oder in einem anderen Abschnitt werden die monofilen Abrissschnüre von den Walleranglern in den Bäumen hängen gelassen...

So könnte ich seitenweise weiter machen.

Normalerweise müßte hier schon lange ein Aufnahmestopp verhängt worden sein, aber jedes Mitglied bringt Geld (u.a. auch für Preise bei den Fischen) aber auch für den dringend nötigen Besatz da ja alles rausgehauen wird was kommt...
Dazu kommt die Angst vor den "politischen Folgen" wenn ein Aufnahmestopp verhängt würde. Und dann versuche mal drei komplette Vereinsvorstände davon zu überzeugen...

Dazu kommt noch die nicht kontrollierbare Zahl der Bootsbenutzer die es nicht dürften, die Lagerfeuer direkt an einem Werkszaun an dem groß steht das man kein Feuer machen darf, das abknüppeln untermaßiger Fische und die ungehemmte Entnahme, nicht ausgefüllte Fanglisten, Müll der gut versteckt am Ufer deponiert wird, das angeln auf Raubfische in der Schonzeit usw usw...

Kaum ist der Fischereiaufseher weg oder die Schleusen geschlossen, ist dort Wild-West...

Und mal so am Rande: die Beteiligung an der JHV tendiert gegen NULL!!!! Und das hat nix mit dem Verband o.ä. zu tun.
Hier ist es einfach so das "genommen" wird, aber nichts "gegeben"... Das Vereinsleben findet nur in einem kleinen Kreis von ca. 20-30 Mann statt, obwohl wir gerne mehr Beteiligung hätten. 

Wenn ich an ein anderes Vereinsgewässer gehe wo es keine Gastschein gibt und man eigentlich nur in den Verein kommt wenn man von einem Vereinsmitglied angeworben bzw. diesen bekannt ist, hat man ein Paradies zum fischen... 9ha Wasserfläche, ein IG-eigenes Boot, guter Fischbestand, man kann sogar Sachen wie Abhakmatte, Futtereimer, Zelt usw. am Ufer liegen lassen, da kommt nix weg.
Es wird sich abgesprchen wer wo am fischen ist und es wird eine große Rücksichtnahme untereinander ausgeübt weil man sich kennt.

Bei einem anderen Verein wo ich gerne eintreten möchte gibt es eine Warteliste die auch zu 100% so abgearbeitet wird, da helfen auch keine Beziehungen. 
Dazu noch Gebühren von ~600€ für die Aufnahme und ~150 Jahresgebühren...

Klar, die Warteliste & die Kosten sind schlecht für mich, weil ich gerne da rein möchte, aber gut für das Gewässer... Also aktzeptiere ich das ohne Murren und warte halt mal. Wo ist das Problem? Wenn ich an einem Verein und Gewässer interessiert bin, warte ich auch mal ein paar Jahre wenn es sein muß.
Dafür können sich beide Parteien sicher sein das man "Miteinander" kann...
Ich finde diese Regelung vollkommen in Ordnung, denn mich erwartet dann ein absolutes Traumgewässer...
Gastkarten werden auch ausgegeben: 15€/Tag, kein Boot, kein Nachtangeln und nur ca. 1/5 des Seeufers darf von Gastanglern befischt werden.

In einen anderen Verein kommt man nur rein wenn man schon Gastkarten erworben hat und die anderen Mitglieder die Möglichkeit hatten den "Aspiranten" zu beschnüffeln.
Danach erfolgt die Einladung zu einer Vorstandssitzung zu einem Bewerbungsgespräch und danach wird entschieden wer in den Verein kommt und wer nicht.
Die Gastkarten (10€/Tag)  werden limitiert ausgegeben da das Gewässer nicht sehr groß ist und man ein "Überrennen" verhindern will

Das Ergebniss: guter Fischbestand & reges Vereinsleben.
Wer seine 10 Arbeitsstunden nicht ableisten kann oder will, bezahlt eben die 7,50€.

Das weiß ich alles vorher und kann mich darauf einstellen...


----------



## mantikor (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*




> Wer seine 10 Arbeitsstunden nicht ableisten kann oder will, bezahlt eben die 7,50€.


bei uns sind es 50€ für 6 st !!!! was aber auch bei 450 mitgliedern nicht mehr als 15-20 bei den einsätzen ans wasser lockt !


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ich meine pro Stunde!


----------



## jkc (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Moin Leute,

also mein Verein ist verpflichtet Tageskarten auszugeben. Würde jetzt mutmaßen, dass es aus dem Pachtvertrag resultiert. Mit dem gesamten Verkauf kommt im Jahr aber nicht mal ein Jahresbeitrag zusammen (was vermutlich gewässerspeziefische Gründe hat).
Ich denke aber auch ohne Vereinsmeierei ist in NRW noch eine ganze Menge Strecke zu beangeln. Rhein, Kanalnetz und Sauerlandstalsperren sind schon paar 1000 ha wasserfläche. Dazu ist mir eigentlich kein mittelgrößer Verein (>250 Mitglieder) bekannt der keine Tageskarten ausgibt, wenn auch nicht für alle Gewässerbereiche und mit erhöhten Einschränkungen. Inzwischen ist in meiner Gegend aber selbst Nachtangeln, kein Problem mehr für Tageskartenlöser.

Grüße JK


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Ich find es total übertrieben. Hab mein schein gemacht kenn die Gesetze. Was soll die Bewerbung? Soll ich noch n Lebenslauf schicken? Polizei Führungszeugnis ?



Nennen wir die Bewerbung doch mal so,wie sie gemeint ist.
Nämlich als schnöden,banalen Aufnahme*antrag*...Du möchtest etwas und der Verein auch.Geben und nehmen..keine Einbahnstrasse ala ich will aber.

Das hat m.M.n.nichts mit übertrieben zu tun...wer etwas möchte,stellt sich zu allererst einmal vor..Geld alleine öffnet keine Türen..zumindest keine seriösen


----------



## donak (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Also einen Aufnahmeantrag haben wir auch.

Wir haben auch ca. 400 Mitglieder und bei der  JHV kommen schätze ich mal 60... leider schon traurig.


----------



## Dsrwinmag (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



donak schrieb:


> Wir haben auch ca. 400 Mitglieder und bei der  JHV kommen schätze ich mal 60... leider schon traurig.


Ich kann nichts verwerfliches daran erkennen, wenn jemand einem Angelverein beitritt um überhaupt, bzw. vollumfänglich Angeln zu können.
Leute, die kein Interesse daran haben sich mit Proleten zu betrinken, die keine Lust verspüren sich mit schwachsinnigen Verbotsanträgen seniler Besserwisser herumzustreiten, die auch keine Zeit haben die Plätze der Vorstandschaft auszuschneiden, bzw. das Karpfenpuff zu mähen und stattdessen die gänzlich versäumten Pflichtstunden lieber ordentlich aufgerundet in die Vereinskasse stopfen.
Leute, die den festgelegten Jahresbeitrag bezahlen, um in ihrer spärlichen Freizeit ein paar Mal in Ruhe Angeln gehen zu können...Na und? Wo ist das Problem?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## Fr33 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Du hast eins vergessen - wer bei der JHV nicht anwesend ist, MUSS sich zwangsläufig dem Votum seiner "Kollegen" untwerfen wenn es um Abstimmungen von Anträgen geht.....


An en JHV ist die Beteiligung immer arg limitiert - aber meckern können se alle nachher immer wie die Rohrspatzen


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



Dsrwinmag schrieb:


> Ich kann nichts verwerfliches daran erkennen, wenn jemand einem Angelverein beitritt um überhaupt, bzw. vollumfänglich Angeln zu können.
> Leute, die kein Interesse daran haben sich mit Proleten zu betrinken, die keine Lust verspüren sich mit schwachsinnigen Verbotsanträgen seniler Besserwisser herumzustreiten, die auch keine Zeit haben die Plätze der Vorstandschaft auszuschneiden, bzw. das Karpfenpuff zu mähen und stattdessen die gänzlich versäumten Pflichtstunden lieber ordentlich aufgerundet in die Vereinskasse stopfen.
> Leute, die den festgelegten Jahresbeitrag bezahlen, um in ihrer spärlichen Freizeit ein paar Mal in Ruhe Angeln gehen zu können...Na und? Wo ist das Problem?
> 
> ...



Interessant wie einige Vereine sehen,woher kommt das Wissen? aus den Schützenverein?
Soetwas kenne ich nicht,wenn es soetwas geben sollte, nur weil die Mehrheit der Anwesenden dies so wünscht.
Auftauchen und Argumente Sachlich Vorbringen und vieles kann sich Ändern.
Beleidigend,Polemisch und selbst die heimlichen Befürworter werden auf Stur stellen.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Die Nichtteilnahme an der JHV hat doch gleich mehrere Vorteile. So sind automatisch immer die anderen schuld, weil man ja selber nicht dabei war. Man muss sich auch keine peinlichen Fragen stellen lassen, wie "warum bist du dann nicht aufgestanden und hast was gesagt?".

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es wirklich nicht wenige Mitglieder in den Vereinen, die sind mit dem zufrieden, was sie haben und was alljährlich beschlossen wird. Sie leisten ihre Stunden, oder bezahlen dafür und gehen einfach in aller Ruhe angeln. Mehr wollen die gar nicht und müssen sie auch nicht. Andere sind eben aktiver, oder gar gleich lupenreine Vereinsmeier. Alle haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung. 

Ich kenne einen Verein mit rund 2.500 Mitgliedern, wovon ca. 150 das Vereinsleben ausmachen. Der Rest ist einfach nur dabei, zahlt, angelt gelegentlich und freut sich des Lebens. Kämen da ausnahmsweise mal alle zur JHV, es ginge alles im Chaos unter... 

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht ganz, woher die ganzen Aufreger kommen. Das angenehme Moment an Vereinen ist doch das, dass man den Grad seiner Aktivität selber bestimmen kann. Angefangen beim stillen Zahler, dem gelegentlichen Erscheiner, bis hin zur vollständigen Selbstaufgabe für den Verein. Für jeden hat es eine Nische. Auch für die, die rein gar keine Initiative zeigen, aber alles besser gewußt haben und die immer motzen. Schließlich braucht jeder Haufen seine(n) Deppen.


----------



## vermesser (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Oh oh oh, ich hab es ja auch gar nicht mit Verein und habe dafür genau den richtigen gefunden, wo ich nix muss, aber könnte, wenn ich wollte.

Aber nur zu meckern ist auch zu wenig.

Ich wäre froh, wenn es hier mehr Vereinsgewässer gäbe...dann würde mich das durchaus motivieren, auch aktiver mitzuwirken. Und wer nicht will, muss ja nicht...aber daß ein Verein nicht immer zwangsläufig jeden ans Gewässer lassen will, der nichts beiträgt, weder finanziell (außer der Tageskartengebühr) noch sonst, is irgendwie nachvollziehbar, sag ich mal...


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Womit wir wieder am Anfang wären. Der Hausherr bestimmt, wer wann, wo und welche Tapete anpappt.


----------



## Dsrwinmag (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Hausherr bestimmt, wer wann, wo und welche Tapete anpappt.


Man könnte aber auch noch den "Tapetenverkäufer" ins Spiel bringen; Stichwort "künstliche Verknappung"...


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## antonio (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



theeltunker schrieb:


> Wer bestellt bezahlt die Musik!
> Ich möchte nicht, dass sich an unserem Vereinsweiher "Goldzahnkormorane" niederlassen.#q
> Wir lassen auch keine "normalen" Gastangler zu, da in der Woche niemand der Mitglieder sich bereit erklärte ab und an am Gewässer zu erscheinen und eventuell eine Kontrolle durchzuführen.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## jigga1986 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

der war gut


----------



## Franky (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Touché  :q


----------



## FlitzeZett (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Wir als Verein und Pächter unserer Gewässer haben im Pachtvertrag vom Verpächter (die Stadt) das Verbot Gastkarten abzugeben.

Der Gedanke wurde bei uns auch schon durch Mitglieder angebracht, aber "Gottseidank" haben wir diese Auflage.


----------



## jkc (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



theeltunker schrieb:


> ...Ich kann auch keine Verpflichtung (weder gesetzlich noch moralisch) erkennen, die einen Verein zwingen könnte Gastkarten auszugeben....
> 
> Harry



Hi, ich habe da dunkel im Hinterkopf, dass es irgendwo im Gesetz (hier) eine Formulierung gibt, die sinngemäß bedeutet, dass der Öffentlichkeit Fischereirechte nicht vorenthalten werden dürfen Bzw. dieser die Möglichkeit gegeben werden soll Fischerei auszuüben. Beispielsweise die Verpflichtung zur Ausgabe von Fischereischeinen ab einer Bestimmten Gewässergröße Zielt ja auch darauf ab. 
Die dem Pachtvertrag zustimmende Behörde sollte entsprechend darauf achten.  

Grüße JK


----------



## jigga1986 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

mich wurde mal interessieren:wenn es alle Gewässer in BRD frei zugänglich waren, wieviele Vereine es gabe


----------



## antonio (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

guck nach meck-pom, s-a, sachsen usw.

antonio


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe da dunkel im Hinterkopf, dass es irgendwo im Gesetz (hier) eine Formulierung gibt, die sinngemäß bedeutet, dass der Öffentlichkeit Fischereirechte nicht vorenthalten werden dürfen Bzw. dieser die Möglichkeit gegeben werden soll Fischerei auszuüben. Beispielsweise die Verpflichtung zur Ausgabe von Fischereischeinen ab einer Bestimmten Gewässergröße Zielt ja auch darauf ab.
> Die dem Pachtvertrag zustimmende Behörde sollte entsprechend darauf achten.
> 
> Grüße JK



ist doch: die Öffentlichkeit sind doch die Vereinsmitglieder, die werden bei einigen Gewässern gegenüber der Pacht eines einzelnen (mit viel Geld) bevorzugt.


----------



## Fr33 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Wahrscheinlich so gut wie keine - da der eigene Nutzen fehlt. Oder würdest du Geld und Zeit investieren, damit sich andere an deinen "Früchten" zugange machen?


Auch wenn ich oft die Vereinsmeierer und einige Auswüchse nicht gut heisse (z.B: Aufnahmegebühren von mehr eines halben durch. Netto-Monatslohns und Arbeitsstunden bis man schwarz wird) - so wäre das Szenario an vielen Gewässern ähnlich.


Erst werden die "Guten" Gewässer besetzt und entsprechend befischt...kein Verein bewirtschaftet diese Gewässer und das Gewässer keinen "Ertrag" mehr bringt, wird weiter gezogen usw...


ich kann noch verstehen, wenn ein Verein mit ensprechend vielen und großen Gewässern höhere Pachtkosten hat... sich also das Geld über die Beiträge einer bestimmten Anzahl von Mitgliedern holt. Aber je nach Region existieren nur Pfützen unter 1ha Wasserfläche und dennoch zahlt man hier knapp 100€ p.A um da zu angeln.


----------



## jkc (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ist doch: die Öffentlichkeit sind doch die Vereinsmitglieder, die werden bei einigen Gewässern gegenüber der Pacht eines einzelnen (mit viel Geld) bevorzugt.



Ja, bedingt...
Wenn hier im Ruhrgebiet, ein Verein mit wenigen zahlungsstarken Mitgliedern (z.B. 20 Stk.) sich ein großes Gewässer pachtet (zb. Baldeney See = Größenordnung 300ha) und keine Karten ausgeben will, trifft das m.M. nach nicht zu...

Grüße JK

Edit: Die genehmigenden Behörden rechnen solche Fälle mit Ansätzen aus der Verwaltungsvorschrift zur durchführung der Fischereigesetzes unter zugrendelegen des Gewässerertrages durch und sollten nicht zustimmen, wenn ein Unverhältnis vorliegt.
So zumindest in der Theorie...

Edit2: Hier die entsprechenden Auszüge:

[FONT=&quot]Bei der Prüfung der Angemessenheit der Zahl der abzuschließenden Fischereierlaubnisverträge gemäß § 17 Abs. 1 ist der jährlich zu erwartende nachhaltig zu erzielende Fangertrag für das jeweilige Gewässer zugrunde zu legen. Dies haben die Fischereiberechtigten zu ermitteln, wenn nicht die Pachtvertragspartner etwas anderes vereinbart haben. Liegt ein nach § 30 a verbindlicher Hegeplan vor, so ist dieser anzuwenden. Als Ergebnis ist die Mindest- und Höchstzahl der abzuschließenden Fischereierlaubnisverträge im Pachtvertrag festzulegen (Näheres siehe Nummer 11.5.1).[/FONT]

...

[FONT=&quot]11.5
Nebenbestimmungen im Sinne des Absatzes 2 sind Bedingungen und Auflagen. Ihre Ausgestaltung richtet sich grundsätzlich nach den Erfordernissen des Einzelfalles. In jedem Falle sind die Genehmigungsentscheidungen jedoch unter der Auflage zu erteilen, dass der Pächter Fischereierlaubnisverträge in angemessener Zahl abschließt und dabei keine Gegenleistung fordern darf, die in einem Missverhältnis zum Verkehrswert der übertragenen Rechte steht. Ein vorrangig gewinnorientierter Verkauf von Fischereierlaubnisscheinen zu Lasten der Angler soll durch diese Vorschrift verhindert werden. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]11.5.1
Sofern nicht im Pachtvertrag geschehen, ist die Zahl der abzuschließenden Erlaubnisverträge im Genehmigungsbescheid selbst festzulegen. Von maßgeblicher Bedeutung ist in diesem Zusammenhang, welcher mittlere Fang am Gewässer jedes Jahr zu erwarten ist. Dabei ist ein mittleres Fangergebnis pro Jahr und Angler (Jahresfischereierlaubnisschein) von etwa 15 kg an Salmonidengewässern und von etwa 5 kg an den übrigen Gewässern zugrunde zu legen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]In Verdichtungsgebieten kann eine geringere jährliche Fangerwartung pro Jahresfischereierlaubnisschein zugrundegelegt werden. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Kann ein Gewässer infolge der Beschaffenheit des Ufers (Steilufer) oder aus anderen Gründen (Naturschutzgebiet) nur zum Teil befischt werden, so ist auch dies zu berücksichtigen. Maßgeblich bleibt der nachhaltig erzielbare Fischereiertrag.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Anstelle eines Jahresfischereierlaubnisscheines können auch vier Monatsfischereierlaubnisscheine oder zehn Tagesfischereierlaubnisscheine ausgegeben werden, wenn die örtlichen Verhältnisse dem nicht entgegenstehen. [/FONT]

https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...=1256&val=1256&ver=7&sg=0&aufgehoben=N&menu=1


----------



## Lommel (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

An den Trötersteller:

Anbei mal ein Link

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/gewaesser/gewaesser_des_landesfischeriverbandes.php

Wären zwar etwas zu fahren, scheinen aber schöne Gewässer zu sein. Preisgünstig sind Sie auch und keine Vereinsanbindung.
Vielleicht ist ja etwas dabei.


----------



## jkc (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Hi, für die von Lommel verlinkten Gewässer gibt es auch Jahreskarten über "Alibi"-Vereine (übrigens nur über Vereine), die sich nur gegründet haben um ihren mitgliedern den Zugang zu den Karten zu ermöglichen, entsprechend ist das Preisniveau niedriger als bei einem Verein, der selber Pacht, Besatz und Tam Tam finanziert...

Hinweise dazu auch irgendwo in den Tiefen des Boardes.

Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



antonio schrieb:


> guck nach meck-pom, s-a, sachsen usw.
> 
> antonio



Wieso sind die Gewässer in Meck Pomm, Brandenburg etc. frei zugänglich??? Das stimmt doch nicht.

Entweder ein Fischer bewirtschaftet sie und gibt Karten aus oder auch nicht.
Oder der Landesverband pachtet und als Mitglied im Verein des Landesverbandes kann man die Gewässer beangeln. 

Sprich, es gibt nicht weniger Vereine. Und es gibt auch hier teilweise Einschränkungen für Leute mit Gastkarten (keine Jahreskarte ohne Verein, teils Nachtangeln oder Boot nicht erlaubt, kein Zugang an Gewässer, die sich der Verband mit dem Fischer teilt (Verbandsvertragsgewässer).


----------



## antonio (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

frei zugänglich war im sinne von karten kaufen auch ohne verein gemeint.
ich kann auch als nichtmitglied im lv die gewässer beangeln/karten kaufen.
es waren damit also keine freien gewässer gemeint.

antonio


----------



## vermesser (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ok, dann ja. Gastkarten gibts für die Vereinsgewässer, von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, für die von Lommel verlinkten Gewässer gibt es auch Jahreskarten über "Alibi"-Vereine (übrigens nur über Vereine), die sich nur gegründet haben um ihren mitgliedern den Zugang zu den Karten zu ermöglichen, entsprechend ist das Preisniveau niedriger als bei einem Verein, der selber Pacht, Besatz und Tam Tam finanziert...
> 
> Hinweise dazu auch irgendwo in den Tiefen des Boardes.
> 
> Grüße JK



Genau...Jahreskarte für o.g.Verbandsgewässer z.Z.22 €+Mitgliedschaft "Kanalverein"..bei mir aktuell 20€.
Keine Pflichtstunden oder Pflichtveranstaltungen und du kannst für 42 €/Jahr angeln bis der Arzt kommt...auch ohne 100 neue Freunde:q

Tageskarte(ohne Lippe)z.Z. 5 Euronen..da stellt sich bei dieser Preisdifferenz nicht mal ansatzweise die Tageskartenfrage.


----------



## jigga1986 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

  42€ ist natürlich geil. gibs da Aufnahmegebühr? weil ich seh oft Aufnahmegebühr von 200€. für was ? da kann ich 6 Jahre rheinangeln für.


----------



## Fr33 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Alter,


irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck du liest die Posts der anderen gar nicht . korrekt?


Warum moderate Aufnahmegebühren? Damit man die Ernsthaftigkeit der Anfragenden Angler einschätzen kann und sich ggf. ein gewissen Klientel damit fernhält. Bei 200€ überlegt man sich 2mal was man im Verein so macht und was man lieber lässt.


----------



## thanatos (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> 42€ ist natürlich geil. gibs da Aufnahmegebühr? weil ich seh oft Aufnahmegebühr von 200€. für was ? da kann ich 6 Jahre rheinangeln für.



 mein Jottchen hast du´n Stein uffe Brust.
Vor einigen Jahren wurde mir eine Mitgliedschaft für einen 
Verein mit einem See von 120 ha und zehn Mitgliedern angeboten :mwenn nicht so weit weg gewesen wäre hätt
ich ja gleich zugeschnappt .Aufnahmegebühr lächerliche 
10´000,00 D-Mark,Jahresbeitrag 1000,00 und ne Menge 
Arbeitsstunden ,für die man auch Handwerker bestellen konnte.
Sind eben Leutchen die mit der Unterschicht möglichst nicht zusammenkommen wollen.
so ärgerlich es ist,manchmal verkraften einige Gewässer eben
keinen zusätzlichen Beanglungsdruck oft ist es aber nur Mißgunst der Mitglieder,leider.|gr:
Das es nicht so sein muß hat doch die Handhabung in der 
Ostzone gezeigt (es war ja nicht alles #dsch...-aber das meiste:r)
Wer angeln will sollte doch wenigstens in einem Verein sein
und auch mal paar Stündchen arbeiten ein Gewässer in
Ordnung zu halten und nicht nur durch die Lande flitzen und sich die "Rosinen" aus dem Kuchen picken (den andere gebacken haben):q
)


----------



## jigga1986 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

hort sich nach nem Golfclub an


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Nichtteilnahme an der JHV hat doch gleich mehrere Vorteile. So sind automatisch immer die anderen schuld, weil man ja selber nicht dabei war. Man muss sich auch keine peinlichen Fragen stellen lassen, wie "warum bist du dann nicht aufgestanden und hast was gesagt?".


Genau das ist das große Problem...




Fr33 schrieb:


> Damit man die Ernsthaftigkeit der Anfragenden Angler  einschätzen kann und sich ggf. ein gewissen Klientel damit fernhält.  Bei 200€ überlegt man sich 2mal was man im Verein so macht und was man  lieber lässt.



Richtig und fast immer gehen hohe Gebühren mit einem intakten Gewässer und einem fantastischem Fischbestand einher.



Fr33 schrieb:


> An en JHV ist die Beteiligung immer arg limitiert - aber meckern können se alle nachher immer wie die Rohrspatzen



Du spricht mir aus der Seele...

Was bei uns grade sehr aktuell ist: bei einem Gewässer hier im Umkreis hat die Stadt die Fischereirechte. Diese bekam sie um 1850 von einem ihrer berühmten Bürger im zusammenhang mit einer Stiftung "vererbt" die besagt das die Bürger der Stadt und eines in der Nähe liegenden Dorfes vorrangig Angelscheine zu bekommen haben.

Bisher wurden Erlaubnisscheine an alles und jeden ohne Begrenzeung ausgegeben, die Bürger dieser beiden Orte haben die Scheine zu einem Schnäppchenpreis bekommen.

Leider scheinen ein paar Leute da in der vergangenen Zeit Wild-West Manieren an den Tag gelegt zu haben und nun wird in der Behörde darüber beraten keine bzw. nur noch im sehr begrenzten Rahmen Scheine an auswärtige Angler auszugeben.
Das Problem: hier würden ca. 20 Bootsangler (ich wäre auch dabei) keinen Angelschein mehr bekommen, ihre Liegeplätze wären für sie auch unnötig, sie würden auch nicht mehr in dieser Stadt ihr Geld für Liegeplätze, Spit und sonstige Sachen lassen sondern abwandern...

Nicht nur Vereine können als Beschränkungen auferlegen oder sich "ihre Leute" aussuchen, das darf eigentlich jeder der die Fischereirechte in seinem Besitz hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ich war grade in Holland und hab mir das mal so angeschaut und erklären lassen, was die Angler da vom Vispas halten und wie das gemacht wird..

Ne Masse Gewässer für kleines Geld, alles ordentlich aufgeführt, teilweise zwar unterschiedliche Regelungen, aber nicht verkompliziertes und im Heft genau aufgeführt. Kontrollen, auch die Polizei kommt, wenn sie angerufen wird und räumt da auf (zumindest da wo wir waren). 

Erstklassige Internetseite zum nachgucken, welche Gewässer drin sind und welche Bedingungen..

Scheint trotz immensem Angeldruck zu funktionieren - es ginge also auch anders..

Wenn man nicht davon ausgeht, dass der Holländer per se ein besserer Mensch als der teutonische Regelwichtel wäre, und es nur deswegen da so einfach anders geht ..

Davon ab kann in Deutschland natürlich weiter jeder bewirtschaftende Verein im Rahmen des jeweils im Bundesland geltenden Rechtes das mit der Kartenausgabe halten wie er will....


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

@Thomas,


> Ich war grade in Holland und hab mir das mal so angeschaut
> Ne Masse Gewässer für kleines Geld, alles ordentlich aufgeführt,  teilweise zwar unterschiedliche Regelungen, aber nicht verkompliziertes  und im Heft genau aufgeführt.


Was nutzen denn die tollen einfachen Regelungen, wenn dort kein Fisch mehr entnommen werden darf?
In meinen Augen schon fast pervers angeln zu gehen, im Wissen keinen Fisch mitnehmen zu dürfen!
Wenn dies mit vereinfachten Regelungen und freiem Zugang für jederman einhergeht, bin ich doch eher für die Deutsche Variante!

Zitat Nordbeck:


> des weiteren sind an vielen gewässern die ich beangel die entnahme  jeglicher fische nicht gestattet. das bezieht auch auf friedfisch, nicht  dass das nun hart durchgesetzt würde, aber eigentlich ist es so


Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Es gibt Gewässer mit und ohne Entnahme da.

Kann sich jeder aussuchen, was er braucht/möchte und sich so mit seinen pervertierten Kollegen (sieht ja immer die eine Fraktion nur bei den andern so, mit dem "pervertierten Angeln", egal ob zurücksetzen oder mitnehmen, immer das andere ist pervers, das eigene wird zur Religion erhoben) verlustieren, wie er möchte.


----------



## pxnhxxd (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Thomas,
> 
> 
> Was nutzen denn die tollen einfachen Regelungen, wenn dort kein Fisch mehr entnommen werden darf?
> ...



Und was ist in Holland zu tun, wenn man nun einen Hecht fängt, diesen aber nicht Releasen kann wenn er durch den Fang Verletzungen davon getragen hat?

Verbuddeln?

Denn es steht bei vielen Gewässern  geschrieben das es verboten sei Hecht zu besitzen.

Also angeln zu gehen, und sich dann den Fisch den man mal essen will in der Fischbude kaufen zu müssen ist irgendwie als Verarsche anzusehen.

Ne, dann lieber in Deutschland angeln, etwas mehr bezahlen und nicht zu verwertendes still u. heimlich releasen.

Und wenn man keine Möglichkeiten hat in Gewässern zu fischen mit Gastkarte bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als längere Anfahrten zu Gewässern mit Tageskarte oder den Verein in der Nähe in kauf zu nehmen.

Ist bei mir auch nichts anderes.
Die nächstgelegensten Gewässer mit Gast(Tages) sind 10,19 und 22km entfernt. 
Und da hast dann als Gast noch Einschränkungen (angeln nur bis Sonnenuntergang usw.)
Alles andere in Umkreis sind geschlossene Vereinsgewässer.


----------



## Merlin (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Immer diese Regeln....und das Gemecker über die Regeln...
Wenn ich im z.B im Urlaub angeln möchte rufe ich vorher beim örtlichen Angelverein an und erzähle das ich auch im Angelverein bin und das Problem mit dem Gastkarten zu Genüge kenne..
Ich habe auf diese Weise viele NETTE Angler kennen gelernt, es wurde fast IMMER eine Lösung gefunden teilweise sogar mit Boot und Angelhütte benutzung für lau...
Ich wollte nur sagen wenn man freundlich fragt und sich an die örtlichen Regeln hält darf man fast überall angeln....


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

@Pinhead


> Also angeln zu gehen, und sich dann den Fisch den man mal essen will in  der Fischbude kaufen zu müssen ist irgendwie als Verarsche anzusehen.


Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters, wie Thomas schreibt und damit hat er schon recht, denn es wird ja keiner gezwungen, dort zu den Bedingungen zu angeln.
Das einzige was mir am hölländischen System imponiert, ist der relativ unproblematische Zugang zu den Gewässern, auch ohne Prüfung und sonstigen Brimborium!
Obwohl man dennoch um den Visspas zu bekommen, sone Art Scheinvereinszugehörigkeit braucht.(soweit ich das weiß?)
Trotzdem ist Holland, aus den genannten Gründen, für mich nicht "das gelobte Land" der Angler.



> Und wenn man keine Möglichkeiten hat in Gewässern zu fischen mit  Gastkarte bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als längere Anfahrten zu  Gewässern mit Tageskarte oder den Verein in der Nähe in kauf zu nehmen.


Ich wohne in einer recht gewässerarmen Gegend und muss auch zum Vereinsgewässer 40Km (einfach) fahren.
Allerdings bin ich in einem Ausnahmeverein, wo es für Gastkartenangler keine Einschränkungen, im Vergleich zu den Mitgliedern gibt.
Bei uns gibt es nicht mal eine Fangbeschränkung!
Das kenne ich von anderen "Kartengewässern" so nicht und es ist eigentlich immer die Regel, dass Gäste Einschränkungen in kauf nehmen müssen.

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Ich würde mir von Vereinen mehr Kooperation mit anderen Vereinen wünschen, so das zumindest lokal Gewässerpools zustande kommen! Sowas flächendeckend, wie im Osten zu erreichen, wird wohl ein Traum bleiben!

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Moinsen,


Ich persönlich halte das Angeln in Holland bzw. mit deren C&R MUSS (in einigen Gewässern) auch nicht für das optimalste - aber die Bestände in einem Land, welche eig keine hohe Anzahl an großen Flüssen und Seen bietet sind dennoch beachtlich.


Man darf nicht vergessen - in NL kann jeder Angeln, der den VissPass erwirbt. Keine Prüfung usw. Auf die Gewässerflächen verteilt sollte es also mehr Angler/km² geben als in D. Obwohl wir mehr Menschen in diesem Land haben.


Ich weiss bis heute nicht, was daran verwerflich ist, sich einen Fisch zum Essen zu fangen... oder eben auch nicht und alles zu releasen. Soll das nicht dem Angler selbst überlassen sein? Es wird immer mit dem Argument der Schmerzen und dem dass Tiere kein Sportgerät sind, argumentiert..... und was ist mit Dingen wie Reiten, Springreiten usw.... hier werden sogar Wirbeltiere höherer Ordnung als "Sportgerät" benutzt....


Aber ich habe zu weit ausgeholt - Thomas hatte uns diesmal auf die Fährte gebracht 


In der momentanen Struktur, wo jeder Verein SEIN Gewässerchen hat wird ein System alla Holland nicht klappen.


----------



## pxnhxxd (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Pinhead
> Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters, wie Thomas schreibt und damit hat er schon recht, denn es wird ja keiner gezwungen, dort zu den Bedingungen zu angeln.
> 
> 
> ...



Deshalb fahre ich zum angeln auch gerne die 55km zum Rhein.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



> In der momentanen Struktur, wo jeder Verein SEIN Gewässerchen hat wird ein System alla Holland nicht klappen.


Und wegen Besitzstandswahrung, wird es nicht mal lokal funktionieren,
wenn nur wenige Vereine einen Gewässerpool bilden!
Bei uns ist es sogar so, dass selbst mit dem Verein, mit denen wir das Gewässer teilen, nur die allernötigsten Übereinkünfte getroffen werden können.
Ganz zu schweigen vom Verein im Nachbardorf!

Jürgen


----------



## Gardenfly (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und wegen Besitzstandswahrung, wird es nicht mal lokal funktionieren,
> wenn nur wenige Vereine einen Gewässerpool bilden!
> Bei uns ist es sogar so, dass selbst mit dem Verein, mit denen wir das Gewässer teilen, nur die allernötigsten Übereinkünfte getroffen werden können.
> Ganz zu schweigen vom Verein im Nachbardorf!
> ...



das Problem ist ja nicht nur die Angelvereine mögen sich nicht,auch gangze Gemeinden hassen sich seit Jarhunderten.Frage doch mal einen Kölner über Düsseldorf... und so sieht das überall aus


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

@Gardenfly,
Da erzählst du mir nichts neues,zufällig bin ich in einem Dorf(Stommeln), genau auf der imaginären Grenze zwischen Köln und Düsseldorf, aufgewachsen.
Man hatte mit dem Nachbardorf(Rommerskirchen) rein gar nichts zu tun
und wenn man sich zufällig in die Quere kam, dann gabs aufs Maul, zumindest auf Kirmes und Schützenfest!
Zurecht ist zu vermuten, dass solche "steinzeitlichen" Revierverteidigungen, auch zwischen Vereinen, nach wie vor eine Rolle spielen.

Nachtrag: Um noch mal zum Thema Gastkarten zu kommen, da greifen eigentlich die gleichen urzeitlichen, instinktiv gesteuerten Vorbehalte!
Raubtiere halten ihre Reviere auch frei von Futterkonkurenz.
Entweder verkauft man Gastkarten, weil man dazu, z.B. wegen Gemeinnützigkeit,
angehalten ist.
Oder man braucht die Gelder für die Vereinskasse.
Aber so richtig wollen tut man es eigentlich nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Die Revierverteidung hat eher andere Ursachen - was wiederrum zum Gastkarten Thema führt....


Wenn 2 Vereine einen "Pool" bilden - so muss ein Gleichwicht aus Nehmen und Geben sicher gestellt sein.


Sagen wir mal Verein A hat eine 30ha Kiesgrube und Verein B gerade mal 2 Weiher mit zusammen 10ha Wasserfläche. Verein A hat tolle Wege zu den Angelstellen, welche ausreichend groß sind und auch die Angelstellen selbst sind gepflegt. Verein B hat das nicht.... ggf alles etwas schmuddelig. 


A will sein Gewässer nach wie vor für sich und sich die Lohrbeeren nicht von anderen nehmen lassen. Denn aus Sicht von A ist B uninteressant. B aber freut sich nen Wolf, da man nun ein größeres und schöneres Gewässer befischen kann.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum verkaufen Vereine keine Gastgarten?*

Mal eine Frage zu Holland: Wird dort eigentlich besetzt - und wenn ja, von wem?

In D isses mit den Gastkarten eben so, dass durch Ausgaberegelungen mitunter auch der teure Besatz vor Überentnahme geschützt werden soll.

Besetzen muss aber halt oft sein, da a) längst nicht überall Laichmöglichkeiten vorhanden sind und b) es sich hierzulande dazu oft um geschlossene/künstliche Gewässer handelt, bei denen Fische weder zu- noch abwandern können (außer in gewissem Maß per "Entenpost").

Ich glaube, in D gibts längst mehr geschlossene, künstliche und kleine Gewässer als große, offene und zumindest einst natürlich entstandene (von naturbelassen wollen wird gar nicht erst anfangen).

Also nix natürliche großartige Vermehrung oder Zuwanderung = Besatz-Bedarf, wenn da überhaupt Fische drin sein sollen. Und das kostet kräftig Kohle, die vom Bewirtschafter selbst reingesteckt werden muss.

In Holland sind die ganzen Polder usw. halt miteinander verbunden. Die Dinger sind zwar auch künstlich, aber da können die Fische theoretisch nach Belieben umherziehen wie in nem großen Flusssystem.

Drum würds mich mal interessieren, ob dort nur auf natürliche Vermehrung gesetzt oder ob da auch Besatz vorgenommen wird? Vor allem auch in Seen, die ebenfalls "geschlossen" sind?


----------

